# So who's ready??



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Ive been waiting since September lol


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm always ready for indoors. We have 3 weeks of league in already. Shot Caledon on Sunday for the first indoor tournament of the year. Indoors is where you relearn how to shoot again...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yup , back at lessons , first indoor fita mid dec and first 3-d mid dec then nothing really till jan for everything.. and as araz says now is when you relearn to shoot.. man do we ever get sloppy when your flinging arrows in the summer with friends no matter if fita or 3-d.. and having laughs and fun..


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I've shot one tournament and one league 5-spot round so far. Still waiting for the inevitable annual 4 to sneak up on me.

(Hey araz - thanks for the help fixing the arrow rest. )


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Born ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Tabernac! Is it that time already?
It really kind of snuck up on me....


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I am always ready to lay the smack down on Cath8r


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

As long as the smack talk is starting... Hey, XXX, I got a 2000 point round last week! Kinda makes 1500 look kinda weak...


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

i'm ready i think dec.4 is the first one new bow new arrows can't wait,i'll probably still suck though,lol no smack talking from me lol......


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

XXX_Shooter said:


> Born ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn It! There goes my hope and dreams, unless you are shooting senior or open:thumbs_up
I am now ready thanks to the skinny dutch guy's help with my rest.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

next Thursday for sure. Teresa brought out her recurve and has been shooting for three weeks or so thanks to encouragement from another female recurve shooter.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

rich your just board since you had to park the boat and the lakes arent solid enough to drive on yet:wink:


----------



## Rich V (Jan 12, 2006)

Yup you guested it! I'm hoping I can shoot 60 arrows with out pain this winter.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

OHHHHHHH come on baldini lets go...... I shot a 60 at 90M last week.......


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I am always ready to lay the smack down on Cath8r


While it may be true that you're always ready. I don't think I've ever heard of it actually happening.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

You got my back Mopar and I've got yours.
I've grown a little tired of responding to the 'gifted' one. 

Thank you.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumb:


----------



## Robins (Mar 11, 2009)

oh richard you fishing fool there is still a few days of general deer season and and upland game bird last until the 12th of december!! how am i supposed to be ready with all the killing left in the year!!! and dont even get me started on K9 hunting!! how is a ******* supposed to fit indoor into eveything!!


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't forget Boys and Girls,Nationals in Lethbridge,AB Jan 22nd and 23rd don't cha dare miss it!!!:RockOn:


----------

